# Glen Mar Farm Kidding Thread (pictures added opinions needed)



## GLENMAR (May 2, 2012)

I am very new to all of this. I wanted goats for milk, cheese, yogurt and soap making.
I have 3 registered Nubian does. I am leasing a very nice buck. My oldest doe Stella is due 7/17.
For now, here's a picture of the buck. He just got a hair cut today.








Sorry the picture is kind of goofy. It's from my phone.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 3, 2012)

He looks like he is a nice boy!


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

Ok Here's some pictures of Stella. Does she look preg? I was going to draw blood, but just have not yet.

First picture she was not happy about a hair cut, so it looks bad.








Udder and back end 78 days bred.















thanks


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 4, 2012)

Will this be her first time freshening?

Does she have udder development?

It would be best if you could clip her lady parts and back end and then take a photo.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

Yes.  First time. 2yr old.

I was trying to clip back there and she was fighting me.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

Maybe she is just fat. Not sure what I am doing.


----------



## daisychick (May 4, 2012)

Your Stella looks just like my Stella!    It is so hard to tell if they are preggers or not.  The way I did it was by doing a daily look over and checking out the udders.   When mine started getting a tiny little mushy udder then I also noticed their right side bulging a bit more.  I was still so unsure until about day 90 of gestation, then I noticed their bellies growing a little more each week.   I am still not 100% sure on one of them and she is supposed to be due on June 12th!!!   Your Stella looks like she could be preggers but I am a first timer too so I am not an expert at all.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)

Daisychick we are in the same boat.    You are right. They look filled out about the same. I am hoping my girl is bred. I am
really looking forward to making some nice cheese. You helped me through my first incubation on BYC, now I am learning goats.


----------



## daisychick (May 4, 2012)

Incubating chicks is easier for me because I can candle the eggs and see if they are growing in there.   Someone needs to invent a goat candler.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 4, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (May 4, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Incubating chicks is easier for me because I can candle the eggs and see if they are growing in there.   Someone needs to invent a goat candler.


There is something out there. It is called an ultrasound.  

If you really want to know, I would suggest an ultrasound or send blood to BioTracking. I would say it is hard to tell when she is only about half way through her pregnancy.


----------



## Missy (May 4, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Incubating chicks is easier for me because I can candle the eggs and see if they are growing in there.   Someone needs to invent a goat candler.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 10, 2012)

I had the vet our today to look at Iris who is limping. I also had her look at Stella, she said she is 80% sure she is pregnant. 
   Only 68 more days to go.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 10, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> I had the vet our today to look at Iris who is limping. I also had her look at Stella, she said she is 80% sure she is pregnant.
> Only 68 more days to go.


----------



## redtailgal (May 10, 2012)

68 days of popcorn.

and I am trying to diet.  sigh.............


----------



## autumnprairie (May 10, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> 68 days of popcorn.
> 
> and I am trying to diet.  sigh.............


add garlic not butter and salt


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 11, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Incubating chicks is easier for me because I can candle the eggs and see if they are growing in there.   Someone needs to invent a goat candler.


x2 

Yeah, the ultrasound is really neat if you can get a vet out to do it.  Ours did it in exchange for my DH fixing a door in their barn.  It was sooooo cool to see those little goat babies wiggling around in there.


----------



## babsbag (May 11, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Incubating chicks is easier for me because I can candle the eggs and see if they are growing in there.   Someone needs to invent a goat candler.


Not to mention 21 days compared to 150 +/-...and then there is the fact that they are seasonal breeders and it can really mess up your plans for the year. Chickens are usually a little easier to try again.

Congratulations on the 80%


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 6, 2012)

Stella is pregnant. Just got her biotracking results. She is due on 7/19. I hope there is two so a single kid will not be lonely.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 6, 2012)

Yay!!!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 13, 2012)

36 more days to go!  Here's some photos I got today.



Stella in the goat barn













Stella's udder.





Iris looking into the milking area from the loafing stall.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 29, 2012)

20 more days til her due date. My first ever baby goats.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 4, 2012)

I killed my own thread.        Anyway 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 4, 2012)

No I am still here


----------



## daisychick (Jul 4, 2012)

Watching and waiting.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jul 4, 2012)

waiting WAITING and WAITING


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey! I have a doe due on the 21st, we can wait impatiently together.  

I'm hoping for twins and doelings for both of us!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 9, 2012)

My girl does not look very big. I am thinking one. :/   I am really hoping for two though.
If she has a buck he will still be a keeper because my herd is only 3 does right now. I will be able to use him with
my two younger does.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 9, 2012)

My Stella  looked like she was having 1 and wasn't very big even the last week.  But she surprised me with twins!      Being my first time too, I just wanted to share that my number one sign it was delivery day was that her udder BOOMED that morning and was really really tight.   She gave me no other signs at all, no pawing, no up and down and no discharge, just a fuller udder.  She had them about 3 hours after I noticed it.  Wishing you the best and hoping she has an easy delivery!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow. Thanks. That gives me hope, and makes
me way more excited to see how many.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 9, 2012)

Just read through your thread------can't wait to see Stella's kid(s)!  I have 2 does due this month or next----not sure when either was actually bred.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 9, 2012)

I am getting nervous. I will try to get more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 9, 2012)

I was really nervous when my first kids were due to be born.  But all 3 does waited until we were all gone somwhere to have their babies, and they did just fine.  I'm sure everything will go o.k. for you and yours as well.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 10, 2012)

I want to pull my kids and bottle feed, so I really need to be there. I would worry less if I was leaving it up to the goats.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 20, 2012)

Ok. Here he is born 7/18 around 300pm. He looks exactly like his mother.









And, we got 1 and a half quarts of milk today from the first milking. We decided to bottle feed him mom's milk, then
keep some later for ourselves.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 20, 2012)

Awww he is a cutie!   Were you there for the delivery?   I know you were worried you might miss it.   Hope it all went easy and no problems.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 20, 2012)

Nope. I had just left for work at 200pm. A friend was watching her. The baby was still wet and on the ground. I got the call at 4pm and was on my way back home.
Her udder was very full, but I was hoping that she would wait until later that night.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 20, 2012)

Well it looks like she did great on her own.  He looks like a big boy!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 20, 2012)

There was still some afterbith attached to her when I got home, but within a few hours I noticed all that can out, so I did not miss it by much.
My friend got the baby into the barn and dried him off, so Stella would not be attached. He is so much fun. I am looking forward to having all weekend off with him.
I wish there were two so he could have a playmate, but he has us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> There was still some afterbith attached to her when I got home, but within a few hours I noticed all that can out, so I did not miss it by much.
> My friend got the baby into the barn and dried him off, so Stella would not be attached. He is so much fun. I am looking forward to having all weekend off with him.
> I wish there were two so he could have a playmate, but he has us.


Bottle babies are fun, he sure is a cutie CONGRATS


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 20, 2012)

He is really adorable!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks.  I was just reading... it sounds like he will need to be disbudded by Monday. 

Anyone else just finish doing this for the first time???

Any pointers. We watched my breeder do our yearlings last year.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 21, 2012)

My son's GF and her dad disbudded my twin kids for me.  She counted to 15 slowly while her dad did the iron.  They also held a cold water bottle on the horns for a bit afterward---you can also spray a burn spray on the area----something with lidocaine.  That's about all I know about it.  My kids' "buttons fell off this past week, and it looks like y son's GF and her dad did a great job.


----------



## GLENMAR (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's Stella's udder after a 12 hour fill. Milking every 12 hours.
This morning she gave over 2 quarts.


----------



## Calypso (Jul 23, 2012)

Brings back memories after I had my daughter....


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

Calypso said:
			
		

> Brings back memories after I had my daughter....






Congrats on getting 2 quarts / milking


----------

